# 922's how many are still running?



## dudleyfj40

With the Dish and NBC feud, I decided to look to different options. I saw a 922 on Ebay for decent price so I bought it. I bought it thinking that it had a dual OTA module already installed. After receiving it, I realized different.
No problem, I will just buy one for 30 bucks and fix my wife's Dancing with Stars and AGT problem. Well, the 922 failed to boot, the dreaded Starting up... screen.
Long story short, I ended up with two 922's, one from ebay and the other from Dish, to replace the ebay one. Neither one will fire up. Dish said recycle it and the ebay seller refunded with no return.
I now had to open them up and look for a problem. I found some Caps that let go.
To my question. Do replace the Caps (which I have done before with TV's) and try and repair the 922 or just keep using my 722 and 722k?

Thanks, Brent


----------



## P Smith

keep using 722s
save your time and [little] money not buying caps


----------



## shadough

Caps? If you got the OTA module, then y bother fixing the 922? just use it in the 722k.


----------



## P Smith

If I would have same case and my free time (boring by other things) I would dig into … change the caps, watch signals on scope, measure ECM of other caps, etc
It would be much more productive if the company will release Service Manuals as required by new law in CA state.


----------



## James Long

Some things will remain proprietary.


----------



## P Smith

yes, while Service Manuals exist for many devices with proprietary data, companies always could find a balance
and we're talking servicing device, not proprietary algorithms or patented SI tables


----------



## James Long

Today's service manuals are rather brief. They would be limited to what the company expects their techs to be able to do to effect a repair. I would not expect the manual to go beyond "factory reset" or "replace device" for much of modern technology. And yes, I understand what the law is INTENDED to avoid - but "reset and replace" has become a very common repair. You are not going to be provided with a manual that tells you deep level repairs such as replacing capacitors or what voltages one should see at different test points inside a device when the companies do not repair the devices at that level.

It is California, so I suspect that someone would need to sue a company for failure to provide a service manual under the "right to repair" law. I look forward to seeing if the law stands up in court.

Proprietary extends beyond software. And there could also be liability issues if someone "following the manual" is injured or killed. It is much safer for the company and the consumer if the service manual is limited to procedures that are reasonably safe to perform. Certainly nothing that the company would not ask their own employees to perform.


----------

